

The (lack of) security at PayPal - msujaws
https://msujaws.wordpress.com/2011/06/18/the-lack-of-security-at-paypal/

======
alain94040
Ignore this article, clueless author using debunked data as fact.

~~~
msujaws
Thanks for the comment, but I thought I was pretty clear that the original
claims were indeed false.

There are other issues with PayPal that I covered, as well as their poor
response to the false allegations.

~~~
pbreit
But you do have to confirm your email address to do anything important.

------
BasDirks
"Some script content on this website is insecure, and has been blocked for
your safety"

Y U NO FIX YOUR OWN SECURITY ISSUES.

